
Patent defendants won’t receive a “Get out of East Texas free” card - chris_wot
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/04/patent-appeals-court-rejects-challenge-to-venue-rules/
======
chris_wot
How does one stop supplying anything to East Texas? Because that's the only
way I can see that the forum shopping and utterly slanted judgements can be
stopped.

These judges make legal precedent, and anyone who does business in East Texas
seems to be at risk of a massive patent lawsuit that, even if utterly unfair,
might bankrupt them or severely impact them.

I'm sure there are firms who would be more than happy to avoid patent trolls
as much as possible and forgo any sales in this area of the world.

